# HELP! Router does not route



## mcgee (Apr 16, 2013)

I have an 8.2-RELEASE amd64 box (named Core) that has been working as my router for quite some time, but as of a few hours ago it seems no longer able to forward packets between networks. This box is the core of my home network (hence the name), and without it I'm kind of offline. (Currently making do with an HTTP proxy, which bypasses the routing failure for HTTP only, but does not help with the other 90% of my traffic.)

This is a pretty simple setup. My DSL modem is handling PPPoE auth and NAT, and its only inside client is Core. Core has two physical interfaces, one to the modem, the other to a dumb switch where all of my junk is plugged in. The OIF is 192.168.1.2/24, the IIF is 192.168.0.1/24. net.inet.ip.forwarding is true, the default gateway is the DSL modem at 192.168.1.1/24, and Core doesn't do NAT of its own. Clients are set to use Core as the default gateway. (Core is also the local (caching) DNS server, which is still working.)

The overall problems is that my inside clients can talk to Core, and Core can talk to the world, but my inside clients cannot talk to the world -- Core is simply failing to forward packets. I normally run a set of ipfw rules; I tried adding a "pass all" rule, and then disabled ipfw completely, with no improvement. I have no idea what to try next.

Other notable events:

Been having problems with my DSL modem locking up every few hours, requiring a bounce and taking forever to reconnect. I did a hard reset, and I believe I correctly restored its configuration from the notes I took before resetting. I could have missed something. But if Core can see the world, then Core's clients should be able to see the world, right?

During this cable-swappy process, Core's OIF (em1, an Intel PWLA8391GT) crashed, as in no longer able to establish an Ethernet heartbeat (no link light/no carrier), which no amount of ifconfig poking could fix. A reboot *seems* to have fixed it.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you know for sure that internal packets are not leaving em1?  You can try something like `$ systat -ifstat` or the port net-mgmt/iftop using `# iftop -i em1`.  That might let you watch connections going out in real-time.  Maybe packets are getting dropped at your modem.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 20, 2013)

Does your DSL modem know how to reach 192.168.0.0/24?


----------

